# I was watching Life and Times of Wyatt Earp today



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw where he was taking out the lead bullets and replacing them with copper. I thought that copper jacketed bullets was more lethel than lead bullets. Clue me in.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Depends on design. Wadcutter from a 357 mag vs a fmj. Wadcutter is going be a lot more nasty than fmj trade off is penetration.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't believe there were any copper handgun bullets when Earp was around.
People were still using black powder and lead bullets.
They weren't made for rifles until 1882

The jacket material makes little difference in lethality, especially in the handguns of the late 1800's. Soft lead was the most popular material then.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullet

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyatt_Earp


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

even if earp had copper jacketed bullets for his handgun,black powder would not drive them fast enuf in a revolver to expand them. im callin bs


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

No, not jacketed, not even hardened cast most likely. Patched came before jackets. Regardless, Wyatt would have had to use soft lead which was better with black powder anyway.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The Lone Ranger used silver bullets.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------

